# CLEARLY one of my favorites......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

View attachment 184133


View attachment 184134


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!!!! That's cool. What's the story on those Bob?

Tom


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

The TYCO diesel is a dealer display demo from the late 60's and pretty HTF. The 
TYCO '57 Chevy is a employee car I had from a bunch of prototypes I purchased. The rail-trailer was trown together by me from scraps. Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

It's CLEAR to see why they are your favorites. Nice. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That belongs on a Clear Channel billboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Very neat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob, how dare you post tyco scrap plastics. for shame.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman could realy LED light that thing up and make it blink too....Cool!

Bob...:roll::roll:...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Bob, how dare you post tyco scrap plastics. for shame.


Roflmao!!!

Def different Bob :freak:


----------



## howlin' hoosier (Oct 22, 2006)

Lionel beat Tyco to the punch as far as using a clear shell to show off the mechanism in their O gauge EMD F unit diesel. When Lionel introduced their model in 1948, they made a handful of clear plastic diesel bodies for large distributors, vendors and their showroom in NYC that go for crazy big $$$ these days (five figures _might_ get you 1 if you could find someone willing to part with theirs). I saw one at a Stout Auctions train sale and it went for over 30K.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW!!! I'd a probably painted it...Doh!!! RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Wowwww!!!!!

Is that a piece of Tru-Scale milled-roadbed Ready-Track? Sweeeeet!

The clear Tycos are pretty nice, too.

-- D


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> WOW!!! I'd a probably painted it...Doh!!! RM


Yeller no doubt


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Yeller no doubt


 hahahahahahha


----------

